

Georgia legislature bans involuntary implantation of microchips - credo
http://blogs.ajc.com/political-insider-jim-galloway/2010/04/19/delusions-the-legislature-and-an-implanted-microchip/

======
orborde
This article is more WTF than anything else. There has to be better coverage
of this somewhere.

